# RAM gold plated scales



## Romix (Feb 8, 2015)

They all seems to be magnetic. 
Is any one here, analyside their content?


----------



## patnor1011 (Feb 8, 2015)

What?


----------



## Romix (Feb 9, 2015)




----------



## g_axelsson (Feb 9, 2015)

Nickel plating between gold and copper to stop migration.

Göran


----------



## patnor1011 (Feb 9, 2015)

These contact points are commonly called "fingers" in this forum. If you look for fingers in search section you will get plenty of hits.


----------



## Romix (Feb 9, 2015)

g_axelsson said:


> Nickel plating between gold and copper to stop migration.
> 
> Göran


Thanks


----------



## artart47 (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi Romix!
If the fingers were cut from the memory then you need to remove the gold foils from the board material. usually, copper was applied to the board then a thin coating of nickel then the gold plating. If you search "processing fingers" you will find all the information that will teach you how to recover the gold foils and how to refine the gold.
Be sure to read and learn all the safety info and how to reuse the chemicals and how to safely dispose of them when you are done.
Good luck
artart47.


----------

